# TT coupe Rear seat delete?



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

i saw a TT in a show that had a euro rear seat delete, just wondering if any1 else is running this ... where they got it and how much $$


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: TT coupe Rear seat delete? (DurTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurTTy* »_i saw a TT in a show that had a euro rear seat delete, just wondering if any1 else is running this ... where they got it and how much $$ 

there was a user who has it, he frequents the aw forums.he was trying to get a group buy on here a few months ago.its $1000+ if i remember correctly...


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

http://www.vagparts.com/pages/TTseatdel.htm


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*

I'm getting together stuff for a delete. I'm planning on using the clips from the lower rear seat, or may just figure out how to bolt it on. Mine is going to be flat, and might have a storage area within it. I have to get everything together though, and will (eventually) post when its done...


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I'm getting together stuff for a delete. I'm planning on using the clips from the lower rear seat, or may just figure out how to bolt it on. Mine is going to be flat, and might have a storage area within it. I have to get everything together though, and will (eventually) post when its done...

Yes! post a DIY, i would love a cheap solution for this.. especially if i could make room for a lil amp and a lil sub..........


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

it was around 1600 for the kit


----------



## TToday (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (Corrado SLC NL)*

Thats ridiculous. Plastic or wood? Or maybe even fiberglass... either way not worth 1600 bucks.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

some vinyl , glue , nails and some wood.
The rear seats were removed and the trunk was dynamated .










This is a HP e-vectra P4 1.8G with 512 ram with almost eveyrhing integrated , Nice thing is that the Power supply is external and it feeds 12V and 19V, so I always able to pick a car charger for laptop ( pretty much a DC-DC converter from 12 to 19V ) and the 12V is available from the car so I won't need a AC inverter . I'm planing in hooking up the tel Antenna ( the roof antenna on the TT is for tel only and its disconected ) to a Wi-fi adapter to boost the wi-fi signal









Computer in the shop installing software and the covers are off to be painted black. the big computer is lending a power supply for the time being. 









I then built a shelf for it and for the sub amplifier , the cup holder on that position is useless and will be removed , the amp is a fosgate 300S and the sub is a JL W3 . My TT has a Bose system so I will be using the Bose amp for the inside speakers for now , but I reserved a space for a future amp if I'm not happy with the Bose. I took a pro retaining system for Video printers of a parts unit ultrasound to lock the computer in place so its easy to remove it is needed . the shelf was bolted to the floor were the seat belts bolts used to be ,









I then fabricated a piece to replace the seat bottom with a cutout for the computer since the fans are on top , I also made a cut on the wood but not on the vinyl for 3 small fans that I will be adding later on top of the amp is needed . 










This is the piece on place , might have to tight the vinyl a little more, excuse my poor upholstery skills , this is my first upholstery experience. Also the rear seats higher and flush with the trunk mat , on this picture I didnt have the rear support installed.








I Built my subwoofer box to be covering the whole space and also following the same lines of the rear seats so it doesn't look out of place. 
used 3/4 " MDF , and sealed it with Liquid nail. 


















Test fitting the sub 









Now test fitting in after covered with Vinyl .
I didn't take a pic of the rear of the box inside , but because I used foam. it looks like a seat back. 









_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 9:58 AM 10-10-2007_


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 9:59 AM 10-10-2007_


----------



## TToday (Oct 10, 2007)

looks like that really limited your trunk space.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (TToday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TToday* »_looks like that really limited your trunk space.

you can make a piece and only cover the seat area plus the part of the body that will be exposed . I can still carry some stuff in the trunk , didnt oose that much space an honestly don't care , I don't haul stuff aorund in my TT , I have a Passat to do that .


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

nice post guy, I wish I had the time / motivation to do somethin like that. What are you using for a screen for the computer? where is it mounted?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

make your own or have it mad, and enoy. that is alot of money for 50 dollars of material and 3hrs of labor.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_nice post guy, I wish I had the time / motivation to do somethin like that. What are you using for a screen for the computer? where is it mounted?

lilliput touch screen


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

1.8Tabamoura, as before, thats a nice carputer!!!!! as far as rear seat delet, we should all sit down and thnk of what we want. i personaly have a storage bag, which i through all my stuff in, and clean once a week out. it also stores my lap top. to all that have made there own please post theire pictures. if you don't know how, use flicker from yahoo. if we all come toghether we can prduce the rear seat delete for alot less!!!! anythng over 1000 us dollars, is crazy. i spent less then 100 dollars on mine, but i can sew.


----------



## eurospek. (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: TT coupe Rear seat delete? (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_
there was a user who has it, he frequents the aw forums.he was trying to get a group buy on here a few months ago.its $1000+ if i remember correctly...

It's meem probably.
http://m3.mayzurk.com/meem/tt/....html


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT coupe Rear seat delete? (eurospek1)*

Did you also get the Quattro Sport seats? How much did those bad boys run you?


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

havent visited this thread in a lil bit, but jsut went through it. i realyl like some of the stuff here. i was thinking of trying to do a seat delete liek the one they sell in europe with a stress bar runnin accross and a net with a little space to put stuff in. 
any1 know where one can get the matching trunk liner material? the idea is to wrap a wooden construct with the matching interior trunk liner


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (DurTTy)*

its near imposable to get, and if you find it, it won't match perfectly from fading. but the best bet is to try JOannes fabrics for something close.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (DurTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DurTTy* »_havent visited this thread in a lil bit, but jsut went through it. i realyl like some of the stuff here. i was thinking of trying to do a seat delete liek the one they sell in europe with a stress bar runnin accross and a net with a little space to put stuff in. 
any1 know where one can get the matching trunk liner material? the idea is to wrap a wooden construct with the matching interior trunk liner 

Stable energies sells a tie bar to put there and then you could make the net using a cargo net from the trunk.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

then throw one on your window nascar style!!


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Heres my effort*

I built this one...
Ignore the rear panels they are getting re trimmed in Alcantara in the next couple of weeks


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_then throw one on your window nascar style!! 

Shake and Bake ....


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

im the magic man... now you see me, now you dont


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Heres my effort (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_I built this one...
Ignore the rear panels they are getting re trimmed in Alcantara in the next couple of weeks

























very nice , how do you like the sub firing straight ?, I had my box like that and it didn't work well, something about maturing the lower frequencies or something like that.


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Heres my effort (Qu!cks!lva)*

I love PG amps. I have a ZX350, ZX500 and a ZX600 in my Jetta. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would never buy any other amp. I am not to fond of their new stuff, but when you can pick up the older better stuff for cheap as ****. Who gives a ****.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Heres my effort (Qu!cks!lva)*

Where'd you get the rear tie bar?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Heres my effort (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_Where'd you get the rear tie bar?


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
Stable energies sells a tie bar to put there and then you could make the net using a cargo net from the trunk.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Heres my effort (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_


Got a website?


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Heres my effort (JettaRed)*

Nevermind. the Stable energies bar isn't really a tie bar to minimize chassis flex.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Heres my effort (JettaRed)*

if you remove the seats it will be. Its basically above the rear struts and would act like a rear strut brace/bar.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Heres my effort (cincyTT)*

All the SE bar is for is harnesses; it might be negligibly stiffer, but it wouldn't make a big difference. Its ugly anyway







I'm going to make a nice one whenever I do my rear-seat delete.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Heres my effort (l88m22vette)*

i still wouldnt take out my seats and not put something there. But thats just me


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Heres my effort (cincyTT)*

my car is gonna be for just show and go and hopefully soon enough ill have a DD so i plan to make where my seats are into a custom nitrous rack and turn the hatch into my sound system


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Heres my effort (1.8Tabamoura)*

I like it...I tried them firing towards the rear of the car....the lows were lowwer but it made everything vibrate and buzz...This way I understand I'm shortening the length the bass has to travel before I hear it/feel it...but its a much cleaner sound...more musical IMHO


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Heres my effort (TREFTTY)*

Yep the older PG ZX Ti amps rock...shame the comapny went down the tubes and started to churn out crappy gear
Only bad thing is I bought all this stuff new and at retail serveral years ago








Now you can score the same stuff on fleabay for peanuts


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Heres my effort (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_
Now you can score the same stuff on fleabay for peanuts









Yup I paid less then 400 for all three.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Heres my effort (TREFTTY)*

We finally got some pictures of our OEM TT seat delete kit.

Special order and expensive, but VERY nice...


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

soon ....soon


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Heres my effort (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_All the SE bar is for is harnesses; it might be negligibly stiffer, but it wouldn't make a big difference. Its ugly anyway







I'm going to make a nice one whenever I do my rear-seat delete.

While the SE bar is designed for harnesses and not for looks - it's does considerably stiffen up the chassis. It's located above the rear shock mounting points. If the rear seat of the TT was one piece - it's increase in stiffness would be neglible, but since the TT's rear seats are two peices and not connected in anyway - they really don't provide any stiffness in the rear. The OEM seat delete kit does provide additional stiffness but the bar is primarily there for the net - to keep luggage items from coming into the cabin.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Heres my effort ([email protected])*

so whats the price on this badboy? it looks fun.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Heres my effort (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_so whats the price on this badboy? it looks fun.

Check out the website for current price - it's somewhere around $1600 for all the parts. Unfortunately the poor exchange rate has resulted in these prices going up considerably.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Heres my effort ([email protected])*

wow big $$! it does look awesome though, i cant lie. 
maybe after the rest of my mods are done in spring i may splurge on this (assuming its still gonna be available).


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Heres my effort (scoTT la rock)*

We will offer these indefinitely as a special order item, so plan on 3-4 week lead-time on a kit...


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Heres my effort (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_We finally got some pictures of our OEM TT seat delete kit.

Special order and expensive, but VERY nice...

Very nice. I guess you gotta pay to play


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Heres my effort (verustung)*

looks great, but for 1600+ i will stick to the leather 1lb stoage bag that i made that cost me less then 50 dollars to make and a few hours at the sewing machine. yes, laugh it up, i can sew.


----------



## magic_hobo (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Heres my effort ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
While the SE bar is designed for harnesses and not for looks - it's does considerably stiffen up the chassis. It's located above the rear shock mounting points. If the rear seat of the TT was one piece - it's increase in stiffness would be neglible, but since the TT's rear seats are two peices and not connected in anyway - they really don't provide any stiffness in the rear. The OEM seat delete kit does provide additional stiffness but the bar is primarily there for the net - to keep luggage items from coming into the cabin. 

it's got two thin cantilevered ends in bending welded to a bar, which is also in bending








not stiff...


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Heres my effort (magic_hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magic_hobo* »_
it's got two thin cantilevered ends in bending welded to a bar, which is also in bending








not stiff...

The ends aren't that "thin" and while there will be some deflection - the simply fact that you are created solid link between the two sides of the car will help stiffen the chassis. While a direct attachment at the hard points would be stiffer, the SE bar definitely helps - especially with twisting movements of the two sides of the chassis.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Cheapest place to get the rear seat delete is from TMTuning. http://www.tmtuning.com/audi/
it is listed under misc interior parts. 
Oh and TTguy30, you do not have an ALMS. All ALMS's were either red/gray interior or Avus Silver/red nappa interior. You have a plane jane primer looking aviator gray! Not even close man!
and you still owe me money for the wing!!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_Cheapest place to get the rear seat delete is from TMTuning.

Don't forget to ask for a shipping quote on that...


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_
Don't forget to ask for a shipping quote on that...

It will be less than $50, just depends on where its going in the country! 
What kind of price do you guys offer? You know a little pricing competition among retailers never hurt! (at least not for the consumer!!)
Oh and do you guys offer armrest options in nappa red? I need one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
It will be less than $50, just depends on where its going in the country! 

Have you verified that? That's pretty low for such a large item.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Have you verified that? That's pretty low for such a large item. 


That would only be for us South Florida guys! We get a bulk shipment from TMT just about every month that really cuts shipping costs. 
What I'm curious about is if the parts of the kit are sold individually. Especially interested in the crossbar!


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

The site claims that the kit is an OEM kit, from Audi. I'd like to know the VAG part number.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_The site claims that the kit is an OEM kit, from Audi. I'd like to know the VAG part number.

it is from Audi...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_
it is from Audi...

Got a part number?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

AW used to have a post with scans of the part numbers (its not just one part), but those pics don't work anymore...anyone have those sheets/scans handy?


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

for 1600 hundred,s&*t, ill make one for ya for cost that works better without the bar, which i could,, and have made, but won't because of liabilty!!! if you want a cheap light weight rear seat delete, let me know, ill do it for cost plus labor, around,,,,,,what ever you want to pay







ill gladly take $1600 though







and if you don't want to pay, and know how to sew, ill give you the "idea"!!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

It's about 12-15 numbers, not just one...


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_It's about 12-15 numbers, not just one...

OK. What are they? Because I can't find the parts in ETKA.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (stjacket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_for 1600 hundred,s&*t, ill make one for ya for cost that works better without the bar, which i could,, and have made, but won't because of liabilty!!! if you want a cheap light weight rear seat delete, let me know, ill do it for cost plus labor, around,,,,,,what ever you want to pay







ill gladly take $1600 though







and if you don't want to pay, and know how to sew, ill give you the "idea"!!

And absolutely nothing you can make will have the fit and finish and quality of the OEM parts. 
I can remove my rear seat for free but I can't match the factory materials and unless you replace all factory materials in the rear hatch - you can't match them either because the fabric is not available aftermarket.
Anything can be done cheaply - not everything can be done as well as oem.


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Anything can be done cheaply - not everything can be done as well as oem.

That's total BS; you can do things OEM-caliber _and _ more cheaply if you're creative. I'm waiting on one part







Also, thanks for the parts' scan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by l88m22vette at 10:05 AM 1-28-2008_


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
That's total BS; you can do things OEM-caliber _and _ more cheaply if you're creative. I'm waiting on one part









Sure you can, but as far as the seat delete goes... it would take a lot of work. Your talking about lots of welding, sewing, fabricating, the alum work, matching the materials (pretty much impossible) etc... i'm with joe on this one.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
That's total BS; you can do things OEM-caliber _and _ more cheaply if you're creative. I'm waiting on one part







Also, thanks for the parts' scan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by l88m22vette at 10:05 AM 1-28-2008_

I disagree. You cannot create the insert that replaces the seat bottom with oem fabric moulded to fit perfectly. You can make something close - with non oem fabric, but it aint going to be cheap if it's done right and it won't be easily duplicated for others. You won't be able to machine the aluminum collars for the cross bar and have them match the OEM finish. 
I've seen alot of rear seat delete projects which were both home made and shop made which look great - but none matched the OEM fabric in the hatch.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Heres my effort (Qu!cks!lva)*

thats a nice setup


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: Heres my effort (durteeclean)*

took 20 minuets to make


----------



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Heres my effort (stjacket)*

I just took my rear seats out last night.
I am planning on doing a custom set up with two 10" kenwood subs and a 1000 watt amp.
I am unsure weather I will have them firing straight like the guy on this thread, or firing backwards as normally seen. I am going to the drawing board for now, but I plan on doing something special
You guys should like it.
Give it two weeks and we should be rollin if not almost finished.
Just something to do till the warm weather comes back and I can go summer mode finally!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

NasTTy did you end up finishing the box for the back of your ride?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DurTTy)*

I'm headin to see the only Master installer in the area on saturday to take a look at making a custom box - will just be one 8 or 10 and amp as I want the sub box / false floor to be flush with the rest of the cargo area.


----------



## OuttieTT (Jul 31, 2008)

*Mine*

Below is my design and execution. All stereo componets replaced single din DVD in dash, Blaupunkt 6 channel, kenwood carbon flat sub, all componets selected carry "aluminum circle" design concept, no wires visible, perforated suade trim (hard to find a color that matched the grey interior well) Factory audi trim rings from convertable roll bar (long lead time from germany) lathe turned and brushed aluminum tube crossbar. All fabrication and installation completed by me. Hope you like it!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice work!! Love the bar.
I'd be worried about stuff getting in the sub...


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

great job!, how does the bar mount


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (stjacket)*

I'll bet it threads over the stock rollbar sleeves...?


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah that might be the most attractive setup ive seen yet


----------



## OuttieTT (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

The bar mounts with the stock seat bolts/pins. I welded a cap on the end and CNC milled a pocket to get an allen wrench on the bolt.


----------



## OuttieTT (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (OuttieTT)*

It is in tension between the bolts so it provides a nice increase in stiffness.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (OuttieTT)*

Can you show pics of the parts apart? I'd like to see the details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Mine (OuttieTT)*

Again, beautiful work. You have "raised the bar" by a factor of 1,000 compared to the shower curtain rod modder.


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Mine (OuttieTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OuttieTT* »_
Below is my design and execution. All stereo componets replaced single din DVD in dash, Blaupunkt 6 channel, kenwood carbon flat sub, all componets selected carry "aluminum circle" design concept, no wires visible, perforated suade trim (hard to find a color that matched the grey interior well) Factory audi trim rings from convertable roll bar (long lead time from germany) lathe turned and brushed aluminum tube crossbar. All fabrication and installation completed by me. Hope you like it!


































that is the most oem ive ever seen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i really like that... good work


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Mine (stevemannn)*

buddy that is Prime A+++++. exactly what i was picturing ... 
how heavy is that box?


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Mine (DurTTy)*

found my porn for the night


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

how much could you make another kit for including shipping?


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

custom box replacing rear seats (sits above where rear bench was)
2x10" Kenwood + 1000w kenwood in middle. 6.5" touchscreen pioneer flip-out headunit.
perfect 15degree angle to have subs kicking off rear-window.










_Modified by Senater_Cache at 8:40 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_how much could you make another kit for including shipping?

x2


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

x3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (giacTT)*

x4


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (chaugner)*

lol x5!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

where can I get that bar? Love it


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_where can I get that bar? Love it

fabricate it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Charisma)*

Well it's the end caps that I wouldn't know how to make.. with the dimples..


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

ah. that in fact would be pretty tough without proper equipment. not a clue.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Charisma)*

Those are the OEM rollbar trim rings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah, is anyone gonna try and make a set to sell here on the forums?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Those are the OEM rollbar trim rings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

part number?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

Got Google?







check genuineaudiparts.com (they have the best prices). Ask Murder for the PN, I don't have ETKA


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

sweet. life saver!


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_http://www.vagparts.com/pages/TTseatdel.htm

In the picture it is gray and ETKA has it only in black like all the other sites.
Did vagparts make their own kit? My interior is gray and it would be nice to keep it one color like in the pic.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Those are the OEM rollbar trim rings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if anyone finds the part number, please post it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Charisma)*

Hint hint #2: http://www.vagcat.com/


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (20vTa4)*

taken from pg 2


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

what set up is that you have, like what touch screen and computer and software or is it like factory navi? and how much did that run you thanks


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

What is the inside diameter of those trim rings?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Mine (OuttieTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OuttieTT* »_
Below is my design and execution. All stereo componets replaced single din DVD in dash, Blaupunkt 6 channel, kenwood carbon flat sub, all componets selected carry "aluminum circle" design concept, no wires visible, perforated suade trim (hard to find a color that matched the grey interior well) Factory audi trim rings from convertable roll bar (long lead time from germany) lathe turned and brushed aluminum tube crossbar. All fabrication and installation completed by me. Hope you like it!


































saw this guy's setup at waterwerks last summer.. looks even better in person. the fabric he used is really nice looking


----------

